# links



## daheym (22. Juni 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein mini-httpd laufen mit dem www-root auf der system-partition - soweit so gut, jetzt möchte ich ein verzeichnis (mit jede menge unterverzeichnissen) von einer anderen partition in ein verzeichnis in den www-root listen.

also quasi wenn man auf http://localhost/link/ geht soll man das verzeichnis auf der anderen partition gelistet bekommen (dir-list ist an)

danke

gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juni 2006)

Und das Problem liegt jetzt wo genau?
Ich weiss nicht ob mini-HTTPd virtuelle Verzeichnisse unterstuetzt, aber das waere dann wohl der einfachste Weg. Ansonsten koenntest Du auch einfach einen Symlink (mittels ln -s) im www-root anlegen.


----------



## daheym (22. Juni 2006)

ln -s /original/ /link/ habe ich schon versucht, da kommt aber eine fehlermeldung


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juni 2006)

Und die waere? 

Wenn Du im www-root bist mach einfach mal das:

```
ln -s /pfad/zum/zu/linkenden/verzeichnis
```


----------



## daheym (22. Juni 2006)

das hatte ich auch schon probiert, aber jetzt weiß ich wo mein fehler war, ich habe hinter dem letzten ordner noch ein / gemacht und das wollte er wohl nicht haben!


SUPER! vielen dank!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juni 2006)

Nichts zu danken. Und halte Dich in Zukunft bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------

